# Pea puree agar agar



## georgejefferies (Mar 20, 2016)

If anyone has used agar agar with a pea puree to make a sheet I would love to know your recipes


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

What will you use the sheet for? Can't you just blanch, salt and pepper, then puree and add agar per directions?


----------



## georgejefferies (Mar 20, 2016)

I was going to try and lay a sheet onto a hot plate to control the shape but I changed my mind the plate would have to be to hot for the pea puree to go back to sauce consistency. Thank you for responding anyway.


----------

